# Quitting cigarettes Thread



## Kidneythief (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey all!

I hope the mods wont mind me for opening a topic like this.

So big confession, I have been smoking since I was 17,5 years old, which to my calculations is now about 10 years ago. I am now almost 28.
And I thought to myself a few weeks ago, enough is enough. I have been slowly building up this thought in myself, that I will quit smoking. And I will, or at least won't light another cigarette.

So I created this thread to receive some motivation and advice from former smokers. And would also like to keep it as a personal diary.
And off-course if there is someone who is in the state of quitting can join too.


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 28, 2012)

First Entry:
22 hours to go, I plan on lighting my last cigarette tonight.

What led me to the decision:
-It IS obviously a health hazard, but I do it anyway. Dumb me yupp, although I try to compensate by at least working out a bit at home, eat healthy, but that is just not enough.

-Money...moneymoneymoney...sometimes I sit down and start to count how much money I waste on this stupid addiction. And then I hate myself, because I could have bought some nice gear, or nice guitars for that money. Atleast in the last year.

-Let's face it, it doesn't make you a "bad-ass" although that was never my intention to begin with. And socially it does only a minimum effect for me, I'm still kind of shy and awkward in some situations, thus it doesn't work for me as an "ice-breaker"

-A lot of girls don't like it when you smoke around them. And even if I restrain myself and don't smoke while I'm with them, they can still feel it (on my breath, on clothes).


----------



## Gram negative (Dec 28, 2012)

Dude, wait until you quit. Youll feel 100% better. just get past that first two weeks. Drink lots of water.

Food smells better, clothes smell better. Hey, youll have more time to play guitar! No more smoke breaks! More money to spend on new gear!

If you smoked a pack a day, save the money that you would usually use for cigs. At the end of the year, use that money to buy something you want. You could probably afford a nice guitar, or amp!


----------



## tedtan (Dec 28, 2012)

1 pack per day is almost $200 per month, so you'll save a decent chunk of change by quitting.

I used to smoke, and I quit several times. As you can tell I ended up going back to it, mainly because I wasn't ready mentally.

When I finally quit 2 years ago, I was mentally ready to quit. I don't know why or what was different, but I was ready mentally, and it was a LOT easier than the previous times. Don't get me wrong, the first 2 or 3 days were still challenging, but they weren't that bad. So if I have any advice, its to make sure you get yourself ready mentally. Don't _*think*_ you should quit because its better for you. *Know* that its finally time to quit.

Also, I always hated smoking after eating a mint or Tic Tac, so keeping some around helped me out. If you have have something you don't like smoking after eating, keep it handy.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 28, 2012)

I started in 1993.

I quit last March (2012), and haven't looked back. It's amazing, to finally not be beholden to it, any more.


----------



## Duke318 (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck man. I've lost many relatives no thanks to smoking so I feel very strongly about it. 

It enrages me that there's some asshole at Phillip Morris in a $6,000 suit with his feet up on the desk profiting while people are dying young, having horrible health issues later in life, and relationships/families are being torn apart by this addiction.

Another thing most people don't realize is that the permanent damage doesn't just hit you when you're over 50. Every smoker I've known that has smoked for 20+ years looks much older than their actual age, with rings around the mouth and sagging skin, especially women. That alone deters me from ever touching a cigarette.


----------



## skeels (Dec 28, 2012)

Gum or candy with cinnamon. 

Makes smokes bad.

Good luck. 

I may join you.


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 28, 2012)

By all means do so.
Quitting always seems as a solitary thing that one needs to face alone, but I figured if I could keep this thread alive it would be motivating for everyone.

I think I'm prepared mentally, in the last few weeks I've been telling myself how I really need to quit. And while smoking I was concentrating to think how disgusting it tastes etc. And yeah...somehow it feels like to stop with the whole thing now.


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 28, 2012)

So I smoked the last one, hopefully for a lifetime.

Tomorrow is the big day


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2012)

I quit several years ago, good luck guys 



Duke318 said:


> Good luck man. I've lost many relatives no thanks to smoking so I feel very strongly about it.
> 
> It enrages me that there's some asshole at Phillip Morris in a $6,000 suit with his feet up on the desk profiting while people are dying young, having horrible health issues later in life, and relationships/families are being torn apart by this addiction.



Smoking is a choice. I chose to smoke for ~20 years and I chose to quit. Phillip Morris didn't put a gun to my head and make me smoke a cigarette. They also didn't intervene to stop me when I quit.

In this day and age the only person to blame when someone is smoking is the person choosing to light up.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, you guys...

This thread, along with things I've heard from friends of mine who've smoked cigarettes make me glad I never started. I know I have an addictive personality (which is why I'm also careful about alcohol).

Rock on! I'm sending all the 'quitters' my prayers/positive vibes!


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you guys! Like I said let's keep the thread alive, share stories, or if you are a quitter yourself join in on the "diary" thing 

So I've been up for the last 1,5 hours, so far doing good. Although I have been thinking about cigarettes, but I guess that is normal.
I started my mornings always with a cigarette directly after wake up, so compared to that doing great.

I have a slight craving, I wonder how it will turn out during the day.
I'm planing on doing a big cleaning in the flat, wash the clothes which are smelling like cigarettes, wash my hair etc.etc.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 29, 2012)

Eat/chew some strong mint or cinnamon flavored breath mints/gum when you have a craving. Those flavors help get you past it.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not a smoker, but I commend you all on quitting. And I absolutely love the ads that are designed to help people quit. (And the anti smoking campaign Truth. Those ads are brilliant.)
So here's a bunch of cool anti smoking ads to inspire you all:

50 Most Creative Anti-Smoking Advertisements | 10Steps.SG


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 29, 2012)

Quit now, do it cold turkey... I don't believe nicotine is the addiction, not one bit - I think that is all bullshit and I will explain in a moment.

I quit smoking (3.5 years heavily) after my stepfather died from complications due to heart surgery from smoking Lucky Strikes for 41 years, since he was 12, yeah 12. When I got the call from my mother I threw away my cigarettes and quit... for 2 months. On my birthday, a hard time for my mom, we had dinner and then she asked me if I wanted a smoke. I thought I could have one but bought a pack before I got home. 2-3 months later I said, What the fuck am I doing?" and quit again. I haven't had a cigarette since.

However, I now have a cigar here and there and love it, and it is NOT the same as cigarettes! I was very hesitant to try a cigar when my wife suggested it on a trip to Cancun. We had one and I was nervous. I enjoyed it and noticed the next day I wasn't craving tobacco. We had one more on the trip and went about our lives. One day in Hoboken we passed a cigar shop and I looked at it and she said I can go in and grab a cigar if I want. I did. I then from there got into cigars because I really liked them, the taste, and the experience - and NOT having the crazy urges of cigarettes.

I've now been smoking cigars for years. Never more than one a day because I never want more than that. And out of a week there are 2-3 days I have none, something not possible with cigarettes.

Everyone demonizes tobacco, but I have no doubt in my mind its the additives that make everyone addicted. If it's not, and just nicotine, then why the fuck do the patches, gums, and all that shit barely ever work for anyone? I've seen it first hand, even the father-in-law can't quit. And yet he won't have a cigar and try it as his words are, "I need to inhale for the feeling". WTF is that??

Anyhow, good luck bro. Do it cold turkey, I did and you'll be better off than wasting money on shit that won't help. Maybe someday later you can appreciate a tobacco (that you don't inhale) as an adult free of an addiction.


Rev.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Dec 29, 2012)

my uncle and grand parents smoked for a LONG LONG time and kept going on and off when they tried quitting. My uncle went on chantix as well as my grand parents and haven't touched a cig in over 3 yrs. They said the dreams were weird as hell but they have no more urges. Didn't think they would ever give it up.


Good luck and hope you succeed. I will admit I have a smoke every so often esp if im at parties but never got addicted, my friends are and they just light up every chance they get, one tried to give up by using chew and limiting the amounts but now he is just addicted to that.


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm going 100% cold turkey. Although have to admit I have electronic cigarettes as backup, but I know that is also BS.

Does shisha/hookah/nargile count as smoking? Because I have a small one here with me, and was just thinking about firing it up in the afternoon 
Way more elegant then smoking anyways, but really, the damned cigarettes are really annoying.

I think I'm experiencing the first phases of withdrawal now...a bit of nervousness, I feel sleepy (?), a little chest pain, and sweating. But nothing I can't handle so far


----------



## technomancer (Dec 29, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Quit now, do it cold turkey... I don't believe nicotine is the addiction, not one bit - I think that is all bullshit and I will explain in a moment.
> 
> I quit smoking (3.5 years heavily) after my stepfather died from complications due to heart surgery from smoking Lucky Strikes for 41 years, since he was 12, yeah 12. When I got the call from my mother I threw away my cigarettes and quit... for 2 months. On my birthday, a hard time for my mom, we had dinner and then she asked me if I wanted a smoke. I thought I could have one but bought a pack before I got home. 2-3 months later I said, What the fuck am I doing?" and quit again. I haven't had a cigarette since.
> 
> ...



Nicotine is highly physically addictive. The process used to make cigars removes a large quantity of the nicotine from the tobacco so there is much less nicotine in them compared to cigarettes to begin with. Also if you smoke a cigar the way most people do you don't actually draw the smoke into your lungs so the absorption of the nicotine that is there is much less. That said I too smoke the occasional cigar, maybe one every couple of months 

The patches etc don't work for people because there is a huge psychological and social component to smoking as well as the physical nicotine addiction. It's an ingrained habit people build their lives around and is VERY hard to break. It's especially hard if you work somewhere with other smokers as typically the smoke break is when everybody socializes at work. Patches etc also tend not to work as you're relying on the addict to basically step down and take less of the addicting chemical over time. If you know anything about addiction, you know it doesn't usually work that way. The patch and that kind of stuff can work, but you definitely need to be conscious of changing the routines of your life that were centered around smoking for it to do so.

Personally I tried to quit cold turkey and became incredibly irritable and violent to the point that I was in a rage for no reason a large part of the time. After over a week of this I went to my doctor as I figured it was better to see if there was a medication that could help instead of ending up in jail for assault  Long story short he put me on medication that I was on for about six months and I haven't smoked since then. This was after trying to quit previously with the patch and gum at different times, once even quitting for about six months then starting again.


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I'm still holding out, haven't lit any cigarettes the whole day. 

About 1 hour ago I had to use my electronic cigarette (loaded with 0% nicotine capsule), I guess the motion was sort of "missing" for my brain, but after that it became good again.

I feel a bit stressed, and I'm tired too. It's getting a bit annoying. I'm sweating sometimes, or just feel light-headed. Successfully insulted a close friend of mine trough chat ( I still can't believe it...). I'm playing now the game, that every time I get the urge to light one, I do some push-ups.

I don't know somehow it feels harder now then the last couple of times :/


----------



## tedtan (Dec 29, 2012)

That's all mental, man - don't give in. You've got 2 or 3 days of this ahead of you, then it gets easier. Keep doing the push ups or anything else (aside from smoking) to help take you mind off the cravings and tough it out.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Dec 29, 2012)

Kidneythief said:


> Yeah I'm going 100% cold turkey. Although have to admit I have electronic cigarettes as backup, but I know that is also BS.
> 
> Does shisha/hookah/nargile count as smoking? Because I have a small one here with me, and was just thinking about firing it up in the afternoon
> Way more elegant then smoking anyways, but really, the damned cigarettes are really annoying.
> ...



As far as I know hookah doesnt contain nicotine. At least thats what the told as at the hookah bar we go to. Since its Illegal to smoke in bars and stuff in NY im guessing its true


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 29, 2012)

sawtoothscream said:


> As far as I know hookah doesnt contain nicotine. At least thats what the told as at the hookah bar we go to. Since its Illegal to smoke in bars and stuff in NY im guessing its true



Using the Googlez I got this:

From Hookaviews.com
"With all this in mind, you wouldnt be surprised to hear that there is more nicotine in waterpipe smoke, and you are right  one study shows that the smoke form a waterpipe, produced as though a human were smoking it, contains about 2.96 mg nicotine. Similar studies with cigarettes show that cigarette smoke contains about 1.74 mg nicotine."

From Mayoclinic.com
"Hookah smoking delivers about the same amount of nicotine as cigarette smoking, possibly leading to tobacco dependence."


Rev.


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 29, 2012)

Well then I guess I have to get those "special" stones, I think they are called shiazo maybe. Oh well...

Night time, getting ready for bed (9pm Saturday), I feel exhausted, although I haven't been doing anything special today. Watching Scrubs, writing for that Mayones competition (still a work in progress thing), and that is about it.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 29, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Using the Googlez I got this:
> 
> From Hookaviews.com
> "With all this in mind, you wouldnt be surprised to hear that there is more nicotine in waterpipe smoke, and you are right  one study shows that the smoke form a waterpipe, produced as though a human were smoking it, contains about 2.96 mg nicotine. Similar studies with cigarettes show that cigarette smoke contains about 1.74 mg nicotine."
> ...



That's assuming you're smoking tobacco, which isn't always the case with hookahs. There are a lot of herbal/fruit/etc blends available that don't contain tobacco and thus have no nicotine.


----------



## theoctopus (Dec 30, 2012)

Quitting smoking is a bitch.

Started smoking when I was 14. Up to a pack a day within 6 months. Smoked between 1 and 3 packs of cigarettes per day until i was 22. I had just finished working in the restaurant industry to go back to school (never could have quit while still working in a kitchen), and all of my heavy smoker friends had quit. I felt like a jackass being the only one left, outside burning squares like a chimney. Effectively, I was peer pressured into quitting. Many, many packages of nicorette later (the lozenges made me feel like shit) and a super condensed orgo chem class, and I had finally quit. About a year later, there was a wicked winter storm and I was living in a POS house. In a moment of stress, i bought a pack of cigarettes, took a deep drag, threw up everywhere, and knew I was done with cigarettes for good.

I keep a humidor stocked with high end cigars for the occasional smoke. Sort of satisfies the urge, I guess.

Anyway, best decision I ever made. You really appreciate how much smokers smell like shit when you kick the habit, and how much more exciting sensory input from the outside world can be. Stick to it, it's worth it.


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I just feel like sh*t to be honest. But I'm trying to stick to it like I said.
Funny stuff is, that with the e-cig it is being a bit easier, but I don't want to rely on that too much either. That would be like just a whole new addiction :/


----------



## tedtan (Dec 30, 2012)

Hang in there, man - you're closer than you think. You'll notice it start getting easier tomorrow or the next day. At that point it will be mental, rather than physical.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2012)

Kidneythief said:


> Well I just feel like sh*t to be honest. But I'm trying to stick to it like I said.
> Funny stuff is, that with the e-cig it is being a bit easier, but I don't want to rely on that too much either. That would be like just a whole new addiction :/



Hang in there. You will feel like shit for a while in addition to the addiction as your lungs start to clean themselves out. It is definitely worth it in the long run though


----------



## sawtoothscream (Dec 30, 2012)

Rev2010 said:


> Using the Googlez I got this:
> 
> From Hookaviews.com
> "With all this in mind, you wouldnt be surprised to hear that there is more nicotine in waterpipe smoke, and you are right  one study shows that the smoke form a waterpipe, produced as though a human were smoking it, contains about 2.96 mg nicotine. Similar studies with cigarettes show that cigarette smoke contains about 1.74 mg nicotine."
> ...



learn something new every day.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 30, 2012)

I only started smoking because everyone was taking smoke breaks at rehearsals/recording/music things.... Sitting jamming on everyone's instruments was pissing everyone off, because I could play freely, beyond the restraints of the material. 

....Started smoking at home while mixes were rendering, as they used to take ages.

Gave up with no problems cold turkey, was home free, didn't even want one anymore. Then thought... 
_"hmmm... I used to like smoking, maybe I should try one to see if I still do...*_

*Bad idea!*

I smoke roll up tobacco, factory mades are just disgusting. Particulates sand papering your throat and they burn out too fast due to the chemical accellerants, so you can't put them down when mixing/working.

Maybe I'll quit again, as the taxes are insane.

@Rev

Interesting cigar suggestion...


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 30, 2012)

Well day 2 is over, but I'm pulling it trough somehow.
I don't know how normal it is, to have circles under my eyes like someone punched me, and feeling a sort of pain on my chest like something heavy is on it 

What I'm worried about is the following day. I have to work on 31st, because that is the sort of work I do (call center/helpdesk). I just hope I'll be able to manage this trough the workdays too, because it can get stressful sometimes :/

EDIT: and off-course thanks for the support people! Cheers!


----------



## tedtan (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad to hear you're hanging in there, man. 

When I quit, I had mild cold/flu symptoms for the first 2 or 3 days kind of like what you mentioned. After that, I fealt fine. I still coughed some stuff up here and there, but I didn't feel bad after those first 2 or 3 days like technomancer experienced. Hopefully you won't, either.

As for going back to work, keep some strong mints (like Altoids in the States, sorry - I don't know what you have locally) or cinnamon gum handy. When you would normally go out for a smoke break, go outside and eat a mint or chew a piece of gum while taking a short walk around the building or block. This part is mental, and you just need to reprogram yourself and your habits.

Whatever you do, don't think you can hang around friends while they are smoking or even smoke just one yourself. You'll be smoking like a chimney in no time.

Keep hanging in there, man. It's worth it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 31, 2012)

Alrighty, I quit the cigs tonight, got patches and an inhalator. Was on the good old mighty European Lager (FTW!!), hit the 12 can mark and smoked my last one, still a few to drink so I ain't gonna slack and will polish off the other 6 or so. I've been on the Inhalator for my 2 latest cans (568ml) and not getting this thing. I need to inhale so much to get anything out of it, my wheezing will be the death of me  Anyhoo, I think I'm gonna go and ask for a stronger Inhalator (BC Rich new model ) or I't ain't happening.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I weakened yesterday, and smoked one right before midnight. The dizziness that came after that is hard to describe, felt like I was super drunk on some cheap vodka. Never again...never never.

Had to work on New Years Eve too, and this morning too (it's actually 7am here), and given the fact that I was lonely, noone around in irl, and I don't know. I just got lonely I guess.

So fresh start again, could keep it up 3 days until now, I guess this means that I'll just start all over again


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 1, 2013)

Kidneythief said:


> I guess this means that I'll just start all over again



Don't feel bad because you smoked a cigarette. Doesn't matter how many times you have to start over. Every time you decide to quit, you're one step closer to being done with the habit for good.

Keep on keeping on. It's worth it.


----------



## tedtan (Jan 1, 2013)

^ Kidneythief

GOOD! The fact that you felt like shit after smoking that one is a good sign - you've already stepped away from your previous "normal", so you're getting close to your goal. Hang in there man. 


^ IbanezDaemon

Keep it up man, but watch the alchohol - I found it made me want to smoke and actually ended up stopping all drinking for several months so I wasn't tempted. Otherwise I would have started back up in no time flat.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm trying to keep going again. My conscious is killing me a bit though 

I'm trying to avoid alcohol too because I was used to having a beer and a smoke to it. Gotta change that somehow. I guess I stick to whiskey, never had the urge to smoke cigarettes to it...preferred cigar more, which I don't have now


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 1, 2013)

tedtan said:


> ^ Kidneythief
> 
> GOOD! The fact that you felt like shit after smoking that one is a good sign - you've already stepped away from your previous "normal", so you're getting close to your goal. Hang in there man.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man!!! I'm 12 hours or so in now, no massive cravings. I gotta stay clear of the alcohol for 6 weeks or so, if I drink I'll smoke---guaranteed. Have one of the patches on my arm so that's possibly what's keeping the cravings at bay. I'm puffing a bit at the inhalator too when I have a coffee, always loved a cigarette with coffee so the inhalator is the replacement for that. Anyway, so far so good!!!


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 1, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Thanks man!!! I'm 12 hours or so in now, no massive cravings. I gotta stay clear of the alcohol for 6 weeks or so, if I drink I'll smoke---guaranteed. Have one of the patches on my arm so that's possibly what's keeping the cravings at bay. I'm puffing a bit at the inhalator too when I have a coffee, always loved a cigarette with coffee so the inhalator is the replacement for that. Anyway, so far so good!!!



Sending good mojo towards you man. It might be hard at the start, but it will get better. Although I only have the inhalator 
And chocolate, loads of chocolate and fruit and every other little thing, that sort of keeps my mind of.

I'm looking into a sort of fitness program for at home. I don't want to gain weight or something 

Lucky for me I'm not drinking coffee, just occasionally a capuccino.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 1, 2013)

The thing that helped me was just not thinking about it and staying busy so I wouldn't have time to smoke.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I'm staying busy with work. Although it is not fun anymore. I'm in a sort of depression currently I guess. I go home everyday with the thought: "I hate myself and I want to die".

One thing I noticed though: if someone smoked a cigarette, and then is in my vicinity I can feel the smell of cigarettes. I never noticed this before...kinda brutal.


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 3, 2013)

Alright everyone, today is my first day.

I figured I would get through the holiday, and then quit.

So here I am, day one...no smokes.

Ive done this before, and I even quit for almost a whole year. But then my house was broken into, and I caught them in the act. They were trying to steal my fender strats!!! I freaked out. I felt so violated. They didnt steal anything, since i came home in the middle of it, and they fled. BUT... To come home and see your guitars on the floor-almost stolen, that you spent hard earned money on...I bummed a smoke from my neighbor and started all over again. My guitar stuff is the only expensive stuff in my house ( like most of us)...and it sucks to think someone almost stole it all.

So here is day one...wish me luck, guys!!


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 3, 2013)

Kidneythief said:


> Well I'm staying busy with work. Although it is not fun anymore. I'm in a sort of depression currently I guess. I go home everyday with the thought: "I hate myself and I want to die".
> 
> One thing I noticed though: if someone smoked a cigarette, and then is in my vicinity I can feel the smell of cigarettes. I never noticed this before...kinda brutal.




It actually stinks after a while, huh? Smells terrible.

The depression part- I feel like something is missing from my life when I quit. Like..an old buddy is gone....I get a little down too. Hey, everytime you want a smoke, go play guitar! Thats my plan anyway.....


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 3, 2013)

Meh I am not allowed to take my guitar with me to work 

I have this well...cheap electronic cigarette, I'm using that one while at work, because I just need to do something in between cases. Still better then smoking a normal cigarette though.


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 3, 2013)

I was playing this afternoon on my 8 string, and i kept wanting to put it down and take a smoke break. My DAW computer shit the bed, and I got super frustrated. Didnt smoke.

Ive been using the patches, I was thinking e-cig, but it keeps you in the habit, you know?


----------



## Duke318 (Jan 3, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Smoking is a choice. I chose to smoke for ~20 years and I chose to quit. Phillip Morris didn't put a gun to my head and make me smoke a cigarette. They also didn't intervene to stop me when I quit.



Every smoker says "It's my choice." and if you're not married or have no children, then yes, it is your choice. However, if you have children, or a spouse, it really isn't your choice. Everything you do affects other people.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 3, 2013)

To the guys working on quitting keep at it, it's a bitch but definitely worth it.

Oh and it was literally a couple of years before I got to the point I could have a beer without wanting to smoke 



Duke318 said:


> Every smoker says "It's my choice." and if you're not married or have no children, then yes, it is your choice. However, if you have children, or a spouse, it really isn't your choice. Everything you do affects other people.



I have a spouse. At the end of the day it is still your choice. Other people complaining about or being affected by that choice doesn't make it any less yours to make. I smoked for years after I was married and my wife hated it. Granted I never smoked in the house even when I was smoking more than a pack a day, but I didn't smoke in my house/apartment before I got married either.


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 3, 2013)

I smoked for about 15 years and before quitting cold turkey. Managed to stay smokefree for about 3.5 years and it really was a massive improvement in quality of life.

Touched down in an airport overseas and thought it would be nice to have a cig. So I bought a pack (I was on a vacation). Smoked the whole time I was there and when getting back realized I was totally hooked again. Now I'm trying to quit again. Suuuuucks.

It sounds really stupid and obvious but the best way to quit is to just not have another cigarette. The cravings are brutal at the start but they're still better than the guilt and nasty effects you experience by 'cheating'. You'll only ever crave the next cigarette, not the whole pack. If you just never have that next puff, you win.


----------



## tedtan (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad to see your still hanging in there, Kidneythief, and that you've joined in too, Gram negative. There were a couple of other people who were going to quit, too - how's everyone else coming along?


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah I agree with Gram negative, although I am using e-cigs I'm also a bit worried. I don't want them to become the new habit. Would be an expensive habit too.

So let's do a roll-call:
ME
Gram Negative
IbanezDaemon

Anyone else joining in? Or someone I missed?


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 4, 2013)

Kidneythief said:


> So let's do a roll-call:
> ME
> Gram Negative
> IbanezDaemon
> ...




I'm in. Just tossed my last one. Starting tomorrow morning no more smoking (tobacco).


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep...day two. Lets do this. Im supposed to go to my friends studio. Yesterday he was like " hey man, come over and jam. Bring your 8 string. I have beer at the studio". Cant have beer, because ill want to smoke. i think I might just bail on the whole situation.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know know if its from me quiting or not, but I've been sick the whole 2 weeks since I quit.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 4, 2013)

Sick how? Maybe it is just your body reacting, and trying to clean itself?


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 4, 2013)

Im already hacking my head off. Feels like Im getting sick too. I guess its just the body's way of purging all the shit youve been putting in it.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah something like that. The first 2-3 days are really bad....but it will get better.
I'm clean since 1 weeks...well not counting that one cigarette, and I'm still using my e-cig.

Still got the cravings though. Sometimes I'm handling it better, sometimes worse


----------



## tedtan (Jan 5, 2013)

You'll keep getting those cravings, too. But don't sweat it - they get weaker and weaker over time.

Having said that, I'm glad to see you guys are sticking to it. Who do we have quitting now? I know of:

- Kidneythief
- Gram Negative
- IbanezDaemon
- BornToLooze
- TheKindred

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 7, 2013)

Nope, I think that is all who are participating.
One week is gone...w00t!

Slowly getting better I guess, started coughing today...and some really nasty stuff is coming up


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 7, 2013)

Well...I fucked up. Drank some beers, had a couple smokes.

You know, it sucks when you let down someone else. But it really sucks when you let down yourself.

Back to the drawing board.

Seriously. Quitting heroin is nothing compared to quitting cigs.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah that danger is always there if you are having some kind of alcohol. Well in the beginning I guess.

Work today was really stressful, especially in the morning times. Since then it's quiet again, but damn...was quite hard not to yell at someone


----------



## Loud Decibel (Jan 7, 2013)

I quit smoking a month ago as well, so I felt like contributing to the thread and sharing my experience.

I've been smoking since I was 18 (I'm 27 now) and I always regretted picking up this habit. I smoked a pack and a half everyday, so I was pretty addicted. 

After I was done with Uni, I decided I wanted to start taking better care of myself and get into fitness. I lost a lot of weight but I was still holding on to smoking. 

The shove that forced me into dropping smoking a month ago was when I was jogging and I started feeling my chest grow tighter than usual, my arm going numb, and feeling like someone was stabbing little needles into my heart.

Needless to say, I shit my fucking pants. I stopped smoking and now I feel like i'm 100%. Never out of breath. No chest pains. Nothing. On top of all that, I have an obnoxious amount of energy to point where I run 10KM everyday and fit weight lifting into my regiment.

Anyways, once you get past the mood swings and cravings, it feels amazing.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck to all on quitting. I started up again on black and milds of all things after quitting cigarettes for a few weeks. Quitting again today.

It's a a state of mind "I don't need a cigarette. why would i want a cigarette. don't need one of those things." that's what i'm telling myself right now


----------



## tedtan (Jan 7, 2013)

Quitting smoking is largely mental; you have to be vigilant of everything you do and consiously decide not to have that smoke you crave. Otherwise you'll be smoking again pretty quickly. Also, slip ups like that are pretty common, guys, so don't let them get you down. Just get up and get back on the horse.


@ Kidneythief

You've got it now, man! It's all down hill from here. Not that its easy yet, but you're past the worst of it and every day will be a little easier than the day before. Just watch yourself so you don't get too confident and think you can hang around your friends while they smoke or even have just one yourself. You can't.


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 7, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Just watch yourself so you don't get too confident and think you can hang around your friends while they smoke or even have just one yourself. You can't.



This is usually my pitfall. Thinking I've got it beat already and diving back into activities with people that all smoke heavily (pubs and the like). When I quit previously, it was no issue hanging around smokers, but it took over a year to get comfortable with that.


----------



## tedtan (Jan 7, 2013)

When i quit, it was probably 6-9 months before I went around people who were smoking, and even then it was only if we were outside and I was upwind. After 12-15 months I got to where I could be around people smoking inside a club or something, but I honestly have grown to hate the smell now that my nose if functioning at 100%, so I don't do that unless its a special occasion (note that clubs, bars, restaurants and other public buildings here are all smoke free, so its rare for me to find myself in that situation unless I am traveling).


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 7, 2013)

Just successfully quit smoking last month, granted I've only been doing it for two years but a half pack a day was starting to make me hate myself. It really got to me that I used to be an all-district athelete but I couldn't work out for 20 minutes anymore. So I made a decision that "cigs AREN'T an option anymore", and that made all the difference. 

I'd advise that anyone wanting to quit needs to take the attitude that cigs are NOT an option, no matter the circumstance. I stuck to my e-cig for a month or so, and weened myself off the real deal with little success (I really wouldn't hesitate to pick up a pack if my e-sig ran out), so once they were no longer an option in my mind, the choice was easy because it was already made. Also, the depression and "sickness" and such is totally normal. You're reprograming years of neural pathways in your mind, it'll take about 90 days on average of absoloutly no smoking before they're reprogramed far along enough for you to feel "normal". I'm on about day 35 of no cigs or substitutes, so I still get the urge but it's ten times easier. 

In short, hang in there and remember what you're doing it for. Long term success is so much more satisfying than short term gratification, so cigarettes are NOT a gatdamn option! Good luck fellas, I'll be checking back to this thread to check up and report as well!


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I can't really decide how I'm coping right now with all the stuff, I hope the others are doing a bit better then me. WARNING..I'm gonna rant now a bit 

So in my life currently:
-decided to move to a different flat...the rent here is too damn high! Joke aside it really is, and I don't want to pay almost the half of my loan just to live, while for the same money I can easily get a much better flat/room
-also decided to change in work environment. Been working at service desk for 1,5 years, and in the last couple of months some things have been bugging me. Today was the last straw...I need to change. I'm thinking about going to Network Administration.
-had a little fight with my...hmm..."girlfriend"...and now she is totally disapointed in me, because I let her down, and wasn't there when she needed me. And she is right, and I just cannot comprehend my own stupidity.

So anyway back to topic, not really a stress-free environment. But damn I was just thinking, that it will never be really stress-free, when is everything perfect in life? There is always something you need to get fixed, be it your personal life, work-place issues, everything else.

Oh and I started to read a book from Allen Carr...guy is supposed to be a genious in helping people quit smoking.
Basicly what I read so far from his books is, that you need to "reprogram" your brain, because it is/was programmed that way, that cigarettes are cool, good for you, although in reality not. And come on they just taste nasty we all can admit that.

Oh but what I would give to indulge myself in the sweet clouds of poison again...
(someone write this up for a song lyric...thank you)


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 9, 2013)

I had to start all over. Im on day one...again.

Ive got it this time. No booze, no hanging around other guys that are smoking....


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 9, 2013)

Kidneythief said:


> Sick how? Maybe it is just your body reacting, and trying to clean itself?



Like it felt like I had the flu.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Jan 9, 2013)

I read this thread a few days ago. Tomorrow it begins..


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 9, 2013)

Gram negative: don't feel bad, that is something which can happen sometimes pretty easy 

7Stringwarrior: Welcome


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 10, 2013)

The patches make me sick. So Im going to have to try this without them. 

I had one today, but thats it. Way better than the usual 8-12.


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 11, 2013)

Just dropping in to throw out some more support. Take it from an ex-heavy heavy smoker, it's worth the trouble!

It's worth trying a variety of cessation tools. Patches didn't work for me either. I tried lozenges too, and they just made me feel like throwing up. The low concentration gum was just the ticket.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm still off them, 11 days now. Went thru a pretty bad detox for a few days, felt weak and got blotchy skin. I started drinking tons of water and hit the excercise bike like a mofo, this worked a treat. I have stuck to mostly salads for the past week as I don't want to pile weight on but I have kept myself so active the past week that I have actually lost weight. Drinking remains a big no-no however.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 11, 2013)

Good shit guys! Just wanted to say, dont beat yourself up or start over just because you slip up and have one. As long as you only allow it to ne a minor setback, it can be a powerful learning experience. For instance, ive been working out and hydrating hardcore lately, but got stressed at work and bummed a cool to take a break. Thought it would calm my merves when all it did was make my breath and hands smell noticeably worse. All the reconfirmation i needed!


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 11, 2013)

Add me to the list, starting today.

I'm 30 and have only been smoking for 4.5 years, about a pack a day. I've been trying to find a reason to quit and after leaving my apartment for a week then coming back to it, I couldn't believe how bad it smelled like nasty ass stale cig smoke. 

My girlfriend and I started a juice fast today in which we're not eating any solid foods, just a TON of fruit/veggies run through a juicer. It would be entirely pointless to start this fast if I were still smoking/drinking.

Also not drinking any coffee during this juice fast, coffee has been a big trigger for me to smoke as well. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## synrgy (Jan 11, 2013)

Keep it up, quitters. I'm only 2 months shy of a full year, and it only gets easier.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 11, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> Add me to the list, starting today.
> 
> I'm 30 and have only been smoking for 4.5 years, about a pack a day. I've been trying to find a reason to quit and after leaving my apartment for a week then coming back to it, I couldn't believe how bad it smelled like nasty ass stale cig smoke.
> 
> ...


 
Good luck to you man!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 13, 2013)

So, I quit smoking last Wednesday.

I found out my mom has Stage 3 invasive squamous cell lung cancer. Everybody in my family have been smokers their whole lives, and every one of us threw them in the trash that day.

Hasn't been as hard to quit this time as any of the times I tried before. The difference is I now have a reason. I used to try and quit for financial reasons (but I've never been too broke for smokes), or for health (to get back in shape...but I smoked two packs a day while in the Army, and I ran a 14 minute 2-mile after doing 70 pushups in 2 minutes, and 100+ situps...).

Never really had motivation to quit. I tried smoking Thursday morning when I woke up, but it felt like my throat closed off, and the taste made me nauseous. 

I also use chewing tobacco, and that has tapered off to almost nothing. I used the patches for the first day or so to take the edge off, but I haven't bought any (was snagging them from my sister), so I've been taking TINY, ITTY BITTY dips two or three times a day for just long enough to cut the edge...then throwing it out. 2 minutes, tops. I'm running REALLY low on chew, so that's about to stop.

I feel good. It's too early to notice any changes, but I'm not pissy and dreaming of ways to smoke, which was what always brought me back to smoking when I've tried to quit before.

I'll try to get pictures of my moms lung (one is completely blocked by the tumor) if anybody wants some extra motivation to quit.

EDIT: A little background.

I'm 26, been smoking since I was 14. Started smoking regularly (a pack a day) when I was 16, and it jumped to two packs a day for almost 4 years while I was in the Army (2005-2009). Went back to about a pack a day since then...maybe a pack and a half. Also have been dipping a can of chew every two or three days. Usually have a dip in until it's time for break...then toss the chew, smoke a couple cigarettes, then throw another dip in until next break.

My body isn't going to know what the fuck to do


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 13, 2013)

@ChickenHawk: Sorry to hear about your Mom. I wish you well in your attempt to quit the cigarettes. 

The shock tactics of posting pics of tumors is one that I personally would find beneficial. I think they are doing something similar on cigarette packs in Australia but I may be wrong.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 13, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> @ChickenHawk: Sorry to hear about your Mom. I wish you well in your attempt to quit the cigarettes.
> 
> The shock tactics of posting pics of tumors is one that I personally would find beneficial. I think they are doing something similar on cigarette packs in Australia but I may be wrong.



Thanks brother.

They attempted to put graphic pictures on smokes here, but that got shot down. Something about not wanting to scare children...makes sense, right?


----------



## tedtan (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear about you mom, man. That sucks.



Chickenhawk said:


> The difference is I now have a reason.


 
This. 

I don't know how to explain it, but when I finally quit, I knew it was time to quit. I didn't have a specific reason, but I _knew_ that I was going to quit and was commited to doing so. That made it a lot easier than the previous times I had tried.

How is everyone else doing? Still hanging in there with it?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 13, 2013)

I haven't smoked in a month or 2. And for some reason I'm just now starting to get cravings.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 14, 2013)

Well here is the first major set-back, I smoked on Saturday. Stupid me went to a party (although what justifies the fact that I went is, that it is a buddy who is home every 3-4 Months only, he works in a different country as a tattoo artist), and offcourse after a couple of beers and jäger shots I bought a pack.

So I'm back to day 1 again


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 14, 2013)

I had my first set of real cravings since quitting in 08 over the weekend. I miss smoking, if only for the excuse to be able to go outside and take a break. After 4 days of nonstop studying, I kept looking for excuses to take mini-breaks. No smokes, no excuse, no break.


----------



## tedtan (Jan 14, 2013)

Shit happens, man - don't sweat it. All you can do is get back on the horse while learning from the mistake.

You need to identify the things that make you want to smoke (triggers) and avoid them as much as possible in the early stages of quitting. Once you're more "in the groove" of not smoking, you can begin reintroducing those triggers without as much risk of reverting, but it does take time to get to that point.

You will probably need to give yourself several months (maybe even a year) before you can be around others while they smoke without reverting to smoking again yourself. And you will probably need to give yourself a few months off without alcohol, too - beer especially made me want to smoke, while wine, not so much. But YMMV in this area - identify your triggers and avoid them. And don't get overconfident! I know that's tough to do because I learned from experience myself.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 14, 2013)

Kidneythief said:


> Well here is the first major set-back, I smoked on Saturday. Stupid me went to a party (although what justifies the fact that I went is, that it is a buddy who is home every 3-4 Months only, he works in a different country as a tattoo artist), and offcourse after a couple of beers and jäger shots I bought a pack.
> 
> So I'm back to day 1 again


 
Sorry to hear man but I wouldn't go and say you are back ay day 1, you just had a slip. I know I have to stay clear of the beers if I'm gonna stay off them.


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 15, 2013)

Kidneythief said:


> Well here is the first major set-back, I smoked on Saturday. Stupid me went to a party (although what justifies the fact that I went is, that it is a buddy who is home every 3-4 Months only, he works in a different country as a tattoo artist), and offcourse after a couple of beers and jäger shots I bought a pack.
> 
> So I'm back to day 1 again




I know how you feel. I havent even been posting because I keep fucking up.

But at least its not a pack a day....just one here and there.


----------



## GlxyDs (Jan 15, 2013)

Keep it up guys. I'm having issues getting away from people who smoke, and that is a major issue for me.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 15, 2013)

Being around people smoking hasn't bothered me, but I've gone long enough that I'm starting not to like the smell.


----------



## skeels (Jan 15, 2013)

I haven't been able to stop. I'm sick and I am so freaking broke- had a bunch of bills pop up and the overtime at work dried up.. and I can't stop. 

I can slow down. I cut back. Only had a few yesterday and only about six today.. 

first thing everyday with coffee... That's what gets me.. I have to re-learn how to wake up in the mornings, for Pete's sake!

I'm 44 and I've been a pack a day since I was 17. A couple times, I quit for long periods- year, year and a half... 

I just have to keep telling myself that I won't die if I don't have a smoke...
And that it's wrong to kill others....


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 17, 2013)

I just read through some posts, and it is good to see, that more guys are coming to join in the "fun"

So how is everybody holding up?
I screwed up on the weekend, somehow the urges and cravings stayed, and I'm currently smoking again 3-4 cigs a day. I'm slowly getting again to a point where I hate myself for this. And hey...that is a good start, because I'll stop the activity again based on my hatred for myself.

I don't know if I can call this a "minor setback", but then again nobody said it will be easy. Still trying to repogram my brain


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

Trust me it gets very easy after a couple of years. I can't even smell a cigarette anymore without wanting to vomit. I smoked from when I was 12 until my last Iraq tour. I decided to quit after smoking so many cigarettes one day out of sheer boredom, that the next day I could barely breathe and felt like drowning myself just to get my lungs hydrated again. 

The only downside is that I went from 155lbs to 190lbs. Now I just have to quit candy and start exercising again lol.


----------



## Gram negative (Jan 19, 2013)

Kidneythief said:


> I just read through some posts, and it is good to see, that more guys are coming to join in the "fun"
> 
> So how is everybody holding up?
> I screwed up on the weekend, somehow the urges and cravings stayed, and I'm currently smoking again 3-4 cigs a day. I'm slowly getting again to a point where I hate myself for this. And hey...that is a good start, because I'll stop the activity again based on my hatred for myself.
> ...




Im in the same boat as you, dude. Ive been having 1-4 a day. But surprisingly enough, I was at a bar with my fiance, and we had drinks and hung out for almost two hours and didnt even think about smoking, we both had one when we got home. But just the one.

Fuck. I guess thats progress, right? I just got a new Line 6 Pod HD, so thats been taking up alot of time on my days off from work. Ive never had a processor this expansive before, so programming it to sound good on my stack, and in the studio keeps me occupied.

keep trying, everyone. We'll hit our goal soon.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 22, 2013)

So how is everyone doing?
C'mon people, give some update


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 22, 2013)

Kidneythief said:


> So how is everyone doing?
> C'mon people, give some update


 
This is day 22 for me. Still off them. Pretty bad cravings today at times. I've been trying to justify going back on them in my head for the last few days actually but have managed to resist so far.


----------



## SAWitall (Jan 25, 2013)

to those guys that went cold turkey...im jealous of that sort of will power.
and to those who started, best of luck...it can be hard.

But as an option if the going gets tough i would suggest investing in a good e cigarette, not the kind at a mall kiosk or a gas station...although for a starter just to try it out its a good option.. yeah your still getting nicotine, but thing is...thats not a big factor in the addiction. the physical act of smoking plays a huge part...and some of the chemicals they use in cigarettes are maoi like substances. if it was solely nicotine then we would all chew some nicogum and be happy. its harm reduction as one option and sequestration as the other. btw its a pretty easy way to quit smoking and one of the most successful thus far. it almost seems like an upgrade. using a gear metaphor trading a valveking for a kemper...if you will. 

and as a bonus once you have been vaping long enough and it just seems silly or dont have cravings...your in the clear. 

study of tobacco sequestration success rate-

Patterns of electronic cigarette use and user beliefs about their safety and benefits: An Internet survey - Goniewicz - 2012 - Drug and Alcohol Review - Wiley Online Library

as a personal anecdote to that i was a half to a full pack a day smoker for 7 years before i got one...now i smoke less than one a day.


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 31, 2013)

I wanted to post more often, but a lot of things are going on here because of work, moving to a new apartment and so on. Hopefully I can get the network going at the new place for the weekend.


----------



## Transmissions (Feb 1, 2013)

Everybody, dont quit smoking, help save our social security system! 
But, on the real, I really need to quit chewing. My mouth has some nice soars, and my gums bleed everytime I floss, and I dont like sitting in class, and not being able to think and getting aggrivated because I dont have a dip.
Biggest problems are that Im constantly surrounded by tobacco, whether its at work or with friends, also, It does help me get through stress, and finally, the biggest thing I find, is that chew poos have become a part of my daily routine. 
Ive gone days without dipping then went right back to it, but this time im hoping I can kick it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 1, 2013)

1 month in today and still off the cigs. Cravings seem to be getting worse though.


----------

